# Best smoker for a gift?



## kosshan (Oct 25, 2011)

Buy a smoker for my hubby for Christmas  What kind should I get, electric, propane, charcoal....?  HELP! =)


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 25, 2011)

What price range do you want to be in? Has he smoked before or just grill? If he grills what kind of grill does he have?


----------



## kosshan (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm looking for under $300.  He has a propane grill from Home Depot, not sure of the brand.  He has never smoked, but I think he'd enjoy it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2011)

Masterbuilt 40 with window. Electric at Sam's $299. He will love you for it!!!


----------



## garyinmd (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree with SmokinAL.  I have the Masterbuilt 30 and would like something a litter bigger, if it ever quits I will get the 40


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 25, 2011)

The MES would be good for electric or if he wants propane then go with a GOSM(Great Outdoors Smokey Mountain)


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 25, 2011)

That sounds like some sound advice, I don't have any experience on either but I would think it would be a safe bet that either of those two options would probably come with less frustrations / learning curve.


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd suggest you go not with a $300 smoker, but with something under $50. Get him a cheapie gas or electric with a promise to upgrade if he likes the idea. That way, he can get his feet wet so to speak, then make his decision on which way he wants to go.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Masterbuilt 40 with window. Electric at Sam's $299. He will love you for it!!!


Big Ditto !

Bear


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 26, 2011)

Masterbuilt Electric Smoker 40".

Never thought smoking could be so easy.

Never ruined a meal in it yet!!


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't one, but if you go electric I also nominate the Masterbuilt at SAM'S as well.  If he has expressed interest in charcoal a Weber Smoky Mountain 18'5" would be my suggestion in your price range.  I have one and love it, once you get it figured out (which shoudn't take too long) it very easy to run.  My only complaint is that I don't have the 22", but it is well over $300.

Hope this helps.

Aaron


----------



## kosshan (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow...thanks for the advice everyone!  I think I'll go to Sams and try it!  By the way...is clean-up a pain in the butt?


----------



## michael ark (Oct 26, 2011)

I sugest a gosm.http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Outdoors-Smoky-Mountain-25-Gas-Smoker/12429510  Spend the rest on a good probe and some meat.Todd has a sale right now.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 26, 2011)

The down side to electric is that you will also have to purchase some sort of smoke generater (creates the smoke). The propane smoker is good to go just add chips to the chip pan. as far a sclean up, you only want to clean the racks and the bottom if any liquids happen to miss the drip pan. hope this helps, and trust ALL OF US, he will be addicted.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2011)

kosshan said:


> Wow...thanks for the advice everyone!  I think I'll go to Sams and try it!  By the way...is clean-up a pain in the butt?




With an MES 40, I recommend foiling your water pan & bottom drip pan to make cleaning easy. Most of us do that.

Then most of your cleaning is washing grill racks after each smoke, and the glass in the door, and the little light lens (front, top, left).

The hardest thing is the grill racks, depending on how hard stuff got baked on.

After awhile you'll probably want to get rid of any little piles of fat drippings around the bottom.

That's basically about it. IMO

Bear


----------

